# My Axworthy Ghost



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Three years ago I set out to make an Axworthy Ghost, but never seemed to find the time. I started out going the sewing maching/bike rim route but quickly abandoned it. I then wasted a whole bunch a time trying to slow down a ceiling fan motor. I finally got a wiper motor, some large metal plates, and some used bed frames and achieved my goal. Althouh it is a little slower than I would really like, I'm very happy with it and I'm sure the 1,500 TOTs I'll get on Halloween will like it too. Here are some pice and a short video. I used 200# black Dacron kite string which disappears in low light (thanks to chriss_nc for the lead).


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool Doc!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! That looks great.


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

YAY! It is props like these that are my inspiration


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the slower movement. It's as if he's taking his time patrolling the area.

Great expression on the face, too


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome Doc, you have been planning on this prop for quite a while, glad to see you finally got him done.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

well crap Doc! Thanks for adding MORE stuff to my list for next year!  It looks really cool...what is the overall travel distance of the ghost?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

MapThePlanet said:


> well crap Doc! Thanks for adding MORE stuff to my list for next year!  It looks really cool...what is the overall travel distance of the ghost?


MTP, 
Glad to help you out ! This was actually a pretty easiest to do it.

Overall travel loop a somewhat triangular pattern and is approx 150' long. It covers most of my front yard and reaches from my house to the street.


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Some quick questions,
What did you use to fuse the plates together? Did you have any problems with the line falling out of the plates?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Job. I like your Tensioner design.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Kite string? Genius!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

littlepriest01 said:


> Some quick questions,
> What did you use to fuse the plates together? Did you have any problems with the line falling out of the plates?


The plates were stamped metal from the Dollar Store (or was it Dollar Tree?). I glued them together using JB Weld epoxy. The trick is to get enough epoxy to completely fill the space between the plates so there wouldn't be a gap for the string to get caught in. Look closely at the first pic and you can see the gray epoxy.

The beauty part of using the plates, as opposed, say, to bike rims, is that the plates provide a much deeper groove for the string to run in. The hard (and critical) part is to get the holes for the motor shaft and bearings in the EXACT center of the plates. I got real close, but am still off a little, especially on the drive wheel plates. The slight wobble in the plates causes the line to slack and tense just a little bit, making the ghost bob up and down a little bit. I added a tensioner spring to minimize the bounce and to keep the string from slipping out of the pulleys.

The only problem I had was a need toslightly readjust the pulley assembly strapped to the tree as it was slightly off level and caused the string to rub.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool...like the giant spider too


----------

